# Taylor Made Products Review



## cbwheeler

First up is the new Taylor Made Rossa Imosa 8 putter with ASGI insert. This putter is one of the best I have ever used. It has a really classic blade type of design, and has a charcoal/black finish; very easy on the eyes. The ASGI (Anti Skid Groove Insert) System is as innovative as it comes with putters. The design is meant to reduce skidding off the putter face, leading to a better speed and line. What's that mean. More made putts! At $110, this would be a steal to add to your bag.

Next up are the Taylor Made r7 TP irons. The 2007 Golf Digest Hot List Editor's Choice, these clubs are aimed at single digit handicappers desiring a high performing club with a mix of characteristics between a blade and a cavity back iron.

TM does a great job at mixing the two. The tour configured sole design doesn't dig into the turf too much like some other clubs do. What this does is help to minimize clubhead twisting at impact, as well as shock on the wrists and hands. The impact is extremely solid and off center hits seem to keep their distance relatively well for a club aimed at this skill level. The workability of blade is still there. I was able to hit fades and draws pretty easily on cue with these. At $799, you'll find these to be cheaper than any other set in it's category; a great value.

The r7 TPs have Project X Rifle shafts in them. The ball gets up quickly with these shafts and has a nice mid trajectory. Even though the ball gets up fast, these shafts have an overall lower trajectory than most I've hit. The smooth non-tapered design claims more energy to the ball, which I didn't really see any distance difference, but I did notice a good difference in spin. Great green holding ability with the produced ball flight. In my opinion, this is one of the most advanced iron shafts ever. They've got a higher price tag than most you'll run across, but it's well worth the cost for the performance difference you'll notice.

I will update this post as soon as I get a chance to review the Burner Driver. I'm trying to find one with an XS.


----------



## indiginit

i play two taylormade wedges off their current line. (signature)

i chose the RAC TP over the Titleist Vokey series due the great balanced feel of the Taylormade's. i found i can work the RAC's easier with the decreased headweight. 

the black finish is a little deeper than the Vokey black nickel line. 

i found the Taylormade sand wedge a little shorter than the same loft/bounce in the Vokey (56.12), but i'm not looking for distance out of my wedges, so this was not an issue for me. worth noting though.


----------



## cbwheeler

I haven't had a chance to demo the wedges, although I've heard great things about them. The new Y cutter grooves are supposed to have some serious spin capabilities.


----------



## J.Lacoste

I own the TaylorMade Rescue hybrids and play quite regularly with a few different people that have had to borrow them to get out of the rough. Every friend that has used them have fallen in love. They are a very solid club. I absolutely love them.


----------

